# dog needs temporary home before moving to UK



## nettie2012 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi 
I was wondering if anyone on here could assist.
We currently are in the process of moving a rescued dog from the streets of Greece to the UK 
She was found and is currently in Thessaloniki.
She has a badly broken leg and is a frame being treated by Kiriakos Agathagelidis.

She was in a temporary home but they are unable to keep her as in rented accomodation and in trouble with landlord.
If anyone can assist till she flys to the UK (Approx 21 days ) as needs injections sorting we would be hugely grateful
if you want more information please contact me ..if you know the vets her name is Gilda xxx


----------

